
Ok, Google. What have I done? - DanielBMarkham
You guys know me. I&#x27;ve been here since the board opened almost.<p>I go through spells of blogging a lot, then nothing, then another binge.<p>I used to be interested in content marketing, but that was years ago. It was a complete waste of time.<p>I&#x27;ve always been interested in programming, startups, philosophy, history, tech, etc.<p>I&#x27;m trying to post this link on the G+ Agile forum. I have been a member in good standing in the forum for years. I know the moderators. People like my content. I engage with folks.<p>Google won&#x27;t let me post it. It keeps telling me it&#x27;s spam.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;tiny-giant-books.com&#x2F;blog&#x2F;information-accounting-budget-your-code&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;ve taken any kind of pop-ops off the blog. I&#x27;ve removed any tool or add-on that might offend folks. I spend a lot of time trying to create content to share with people.<p>But this is spam? What the fuck, Google? Who do I go complain to? The wall? I don&#x27;t even know what I&#x27;ve done, much less how to stop doing it.<p>This BigTech gatekeeper situation is insane. People have to go on HN begging for attention so that somebody at Google will do their freaking job?
======
RandomGuyDTB
Google's been really shady about moderation for quite a long time (as you
probably know). I don't think Google really listens to even HN.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
It's a very good way to make lifelong enemies.

I could understand if the content was spammy, if I were sending out emails, if
there were some kind of link-jacking or paid referrals or something.

But no. This is a group _which I 'm a member of and consistently likes my
posts_. But Google says I'm not allowed to post there any more. Why?

Who knows?

------
Artemix
I think the best procedure would be to host your blogging content on a private
platform and only link and advertise the new articles on several platforms,
like your google group.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
Yep.

My gut tells me that there is some mix of flags here that I somehow afoul of,
although I have no idea what they were.

I did the best I could -- and I'm trying -- to just put out plain content.
Yes, I wrote a book, and yes, that's _one_ of the reasons I write. But it's a
very small reason.

I'm using RamNode for this site. I have to have somewhere I own the box
because at times I write demos and small apps.

The best guess I have is that after finishing the article this morning, I
posted too quickly. I wanted to get through with whatever sharing I had to do
so I could get back to coding. There are four or five places I hang out
online, so I just went over there immediately and shared. I figured if folks
didn't like it? So what? Happens all the time. Time is moving on today and
I've got things to do.

Beats the living crap out of me. Worse, I don't know if it'll go away after a
while or not. Fuck if I'm going to create a new blog or anything. I'm not
doing anything wrong.

~~~
Artemix
That's the problem with hosting content on a not-owned platform.

You may've done nothing wrong, but since it's _theirs_ , they can pretty much
do whatever they want, including censorship or shadow-ban.

~~~
DanielBMarkham
So you're not saying to host my own blog, which I do. You're saying don't talk
about anything I create on any kind privately-owned social media platform.

That makes sense. I'm not sure it's very useful, since most of the world's
population are on these platforms and it's completely impossible to reach
people without using them.

Doesn't matter to me how many people read what I write. I just want a chance
along with everybody else. That's all. Not going online with the rest of the
planet doesn't seem like a very useful piece of advice.

------
DanielBMarkham
They did this same thing a month ago. I changed the picture that went with the
post from one image to another. Then it was fine.

Tried the same thing today, no joy.

I spent five hours writing this essay. This is a very good way to make people
angry with you.

